# Got Call To Worship in the Morning (what do you think)



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Got call to Worship in Church in the morning,wanted something to deal with Hunting.

Thought I would share and get opinions

Here we are in middle of October a beautiful time of year not too Hot or Cold a time when we can bring in what the Lord 
provides without fear of it spoiling before we have it taken care of to feed us before the Earth takes a rest for a few months.

Many of us are Hunters which brought me to this.


Geneses 10:8-9

Nimrod did not start off to be a ruler of men. He was a hunter. And so hunting is what he did.

He did what he enjoyed doing and became proficient at it. What are your talents or gifts from God? Many Christians feel they canât do anything important for God because they canât preach or teach or sing or play a musical instrument.

Nimrod did not try to be something that he was not. He was a hunter, he enjoyed hunting, and so thatâs what he did. What can you do? Do it for God. Later on, God would use Nimrodâs persistence for other work, but he started off a hunter.

Anyone who is currently doing what we would call a great ministry for Christ started off by doing something small and insignificant. They were faithful at it and became proficient at it, and God was able to take them to the next step of their faith journey.

Whatever God has for you to do, do with all of your ability.

Maybe Nimrod was as me with the Lord always in his his mind dealing the weather,life and the taking of it to provide nourishment and the beauty of the Forest.I can't help but look at the Bronze and Golds,the Fog and Frosty mornings
thinking of how grand my Home in Heaven will be once I leave here.

big rockpile


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

very nice big rock,,,,,,,you can't get closer than on your knees in the wilds of god's creation......


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well all went well,found some had Turnips today didn't get any throwed at me so all is well.

Had to laugh year ago I got up in front of the Congregation told a story from my childhood.Had it wrote down a woman asked if she could use my notes assured me she would return them.

Well like I say it was a year ago,plum forgot about,this woman motioned for me to come to her,asked if I was the one that had wrote the story? Yes.She says I brought your notes back,I had lost them and they had gotten wet.I told her it was fine.

Later I looked at them it was a story about my Mom feeding a Hobo and us Kids so afraid of getting cooties if we got close to the chair he had set in and how as adults we had to quit worrying about cooties and help out our Fellow Brother or Sister no matter the situation.

Yes I remember telling the story and seeing it on paper again took me back to Thanksging a year ago.

big rockpile


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Rock, you are the best love the story, if you are on facebook, let me know, for now keep the preaching and prayers comming.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks Rock, such a great take on a very important aspect of life.


----------

